# Mantis Tiller 7222M SV-4/B 23331 Ignition Coil 15062611521 15062611520 15662611820



## dsell (Sep 22, 2021)

Does anyone know of an aftermarket coil for a Mantis (Tiller 7222M), (engine SV-4/B 23331 ) Ignition Coil 15062611521 or 15062611520 or 15662611820 superseded numbers. It has the red kill wire. I also found RA308-414 sort of looks like a Rotary Stens number, maybe RA is Raisman? I contacted Mantis for the manual, couldn't find it on their website. The lady was very responsive but would never answer the date of manufacture for my tiller. She did finally send a manual and it has a 1997 date. The part number in the manual is 150626-11521 which as most know is obsolete. The service manual SV4B is attached that Mantis sent. Mantis was nick named Little Wonder.

There are a lot of coil numbers for the SV-4/B engine:
A411000220 March 2005 on
A411000130 March 2003 - March 2005, also Jan 2001 - March 2004
15660152130 Jan 2001 - Jan 2003 which corresponds to a manual 400730 you can download on Mantis site for 7222M SV-4/B with fold down handles. Mine doesn't have fold down handles.


----------



## Rocker59 (Sep 29, 2021)

Mantis used Echo (Kioritz) engines. Echo SV-4B parts will work for it. They are under powered and temperamental compared to a Stihl Kombi (my opinion). Traded my mantis for a crate of Mcculloch parts….


----------



## dsell (Sep 29, 2021)

Rocker59 said:


> Mantis used Echo (Kioritz) engines. Echo SV-4B parts will work for it. They are under powered and temperamental compared to a Stihl Kombi (my opinion). Traded my mantis for a crate of Mcculloch parts….


No issues with power here. I have the dethatcher which is wider than the tiller tines. I pull it backwards with no issues and it does an excellent job. I agree, running this has always been unpredictable at best. Maybe that's why they have changed the ignition coil so many times over the years. I have a hard time buying a used coil for $50 or more not know how long it will last. I've been in contact with Echo and Mantis for replacement engines and they throw in the safety flag and say they cannot do that. I'm watching locally for Mantis and Echo tillers with newer engines that have the coils available. I think I'd rather spend $150 to get my tiller back into new serviceable life. The replacement coils for the SV-5C/2 E14112129945 engine A411000221 are going for about $72 shipped. This little engine pulled 160 psi compression, so it's a shame. I have the rear wheel set, dethatcher, and edger attachments. That's over $600 + tax new today. The edger sort of sucks, the only thing it's good at is cutting dirt if the dirt is hanging over the sidewalk. It will not cut grass worth a hoot. I wonder if the 4 stroke Honda GX25 engines are any better? I don't think the engine turns as fast but maybe it has a different gearbox.


----------



## dsell (Sep 29, 2021)

This is the search I have set up on Ebay. They don't last long when they get listed. You still have to weed through and find the correct coil because these models had various coils. The picture is the one I missed yesterday.

(hc-1500, lhd-1700, sv-4, sv-4a, sv-4b, tc-2100) coil


----------



## dsell (Sep 30, 2021)

Question sent to Echo:

If I buy a new TC210, does the ignition coil carry a lifetime warranty? Do I have to buy the tiller from a servicing dealer to get that warranty? Also, if I buy a new Mantis with and Echo engine, does it carry a lifetime warranty on the coil?


Hi There!

Thank you for contacting ECHO Incorporated! ECHO products feature a limited lifetime warranty on the ignition module/coil. ECHO's liability under the "lifetime" coverage is limited to furnishing parts for "life" free of charge for a period of ten years after the date of the complete product's final production.

The lifetime warranty is extended to the first original retail purchaser and is not transferable to subsequent owners (Proof of purchase or product registration is required at time of service).

The ignition module/coil must be tested and replaced by an authorized ECHO dealer. To view ECHO's warranty statement, please visit the ECHO website; https://www.echo-usa.com/getattachm...2-31d6ffdfaae9/ECHO-Limited-Warranty-Statemen.

Mantis units are not covered under the ECHO warranty.

If you have any other questions, please update this incident and we will be happy to assist you. Our representatives are available Monday through Friday 8:00 AM to 4:30 PM (CST).

Sincerely,
Elliot
ECHO Customer Support Department


----------



## dsell (Oct 5, 2021)

Got it fixed. Bought SV-5C2 block serial 09091000 which takes A411000221 coil. Also bought the used coil and flywheel from the same seller on Ebay, all for $66 with tax shipped. Transferred all my other parts to the used block and it runs great. I had already rebuilt the carburetor and bought a new sparkplug. The main fuel line and filter are a year old. The biggest issue was the heat shield on the muffler didn't seem to fit quite right and that caused issues trying to put the screws in to hold the muffler. It also caused issues trying to get the plastic shroud around the engine. The shroud wouldn't meet the starter cover like it should. Even the intake manifold (heat dam) gasket has to be behind the plastic shroud. The A411000221 coil is still available but $70ish. I see one aftermarket on Ebay for about the same price. Just pointing that out so hopefully the aftermarket will stay around if the factory obsoletes this coil. I also bought a used Shindaiwa DH212 hedge trimmer with a good engine and it uses the A411000131 coil. I think the hedge trimmer has the same engine, so I will keep it for a spare. The cylinder is identical on the parts lists between the SV-5C2 and DH212, A130000550 but something is different about the piston. The SV-5C2 has P021007712 piston verses P021007772 on the DH212. I point out the cylinders having the same number which means the two coils have the same mounting pattern. The flywheels have different numbers, PS9180210 vs A409000150 on the DH212.


----------



## dsell (Oct 5, 2021)




----------

